# I finally got all of my Clubs!



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

I am so happy. I can FINALLY get out onto the course with my own set of Clubs.

the last piece of the puzzle were the Woods. I saw a sale on at Golftown and they had on sale Taylormade 09 Burner package of the Driver, 3 wood and 5 wood. Now I just have to get used to them and learn how to hit em straight and true. :rofl:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice to hear good luck with them I hope they work well for you!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Congrats.
A lot of people dont like Taylormade. They claim they are Gimmicky. I like my Burner though. Id like to get a 2.0 superfast.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Tim said:


> Congrats.
> A lot of people dont like Taylormade. They claim they are Gimmicky. I like my Burner though. Id like to get a 2.0 superfast.


Tim: What do you mean Gimmicky?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

R-Savage: Its about time now get out there and smack that ball with those new sticks:thumbsup:


----------



## R-Savage (Mar 13, 2010)

*Headin out Today*

No Problem Broken Tee:

I am headin out today for a round of 18. Tee Time is at 2:30pm  I am so excited there is gonna be about 10 of us Golfing.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Congratulations on the new clubs. While I haven't been happy with some Taylormade irons I've tried in the past couple years, the Burner woods I had felt wonderful and worked well for me. Although I traded off a lot of old clubs to help discount the Pings I'm playing now, I kept the Burner driver, three wood and hybrid with a set of Titleist irons so my son-in-law could use them when he's in town. I love my Ping G15 driver, but that Burner feels every bit as good.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

So how did you go?


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

broken tee said:


> Tim: What do you mean Gimmicky?


I dont even know. I havnt bothered to find out more what they are talking about. 
If I were to guess I would say it has something to do with the adjustability and the color of the woods and putters ? :dunno:
But I couldnt honestly tell you for sure. Sometimes you gotta just chalk comments and opinions up to hater talk. Alot of it might be brand loyalty. Kinda like the Chevy/Dodge/Ford thing in the car world. 
I just dont get bogged down with stuff like that.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Titleist has a similar adjustment system for loft, lie and face angle. Between Titleist and Taylormade, the two brands probably represent the majority of pros on the PGA Tour. You can call it a gimmick, but Taylormade and Titleist are selling one hell of a lot of golf clubs, thanks to that gimmick.

Personally, I think it's good for the game in a way. It gives people the idea of how much better they can be with a fitted club. Maybe over the long term, they will learn how much better they might be with fitted irons too.

The reason I think many other pros still use another brand effectively is that those guys can have a club fitted to them so perfectly it's as if they had the adjustable club.

This week, I'll be going to a Watts store to be fitted for Ping irons. I'm going to ship my irons to Ping to be adjusted to however the fitting recommends. Essentially, they will use some measurements, but mostly they will screw together some irons for me to his to make a compromise between my static measurement and my natural swing.

The sample clubs in the Ping Cart screw together with varied shaft lengths and varied iron head lies, but the actual clubs will just have longer shafts, fatter grips and hosels bent to accommodate whatever lie angle works best.

Why should it have been OK for Ping to make fitted clubs for many years now, but it's a gimmick if Taylormade or Titleist makes it simpler by including the adjustment device on the club for the owner to do themselves?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tim said:


> Chevy/Dodge/Ford thing in the car world.


I always like Dodge. After all, what other car or truck is kind enough to put instructions on the front and back? :dunno:


----------

